# Using the Heidelberg Catechism at a baptist church ?



## Mayflower (Jan 16, 2006)

I saw at sermonaudio this :

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?currSection=&sermonID=190522547

Reflections On The Heidelberg Catechism at the Community Baptist Church of Fargo. Rev.
Tom VandenHeuval 

I did not know that there are baptist churches who are using the heidelberg catechism ? Anyone familiar with this ?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Heidelberg Catechism is one of the great statements of faith that came out of the 16th century Reformation. Warm, personal, and profoundly Biblical, this catechism has been used for centuries to teach believers the whole counsel of God. We will be exploring this wonderful statement of faith during our evening services for 2005. Join us as we seek to unfold the riches of God's wonderful salvation.


----------



## brymaes (Jan 17, 2006)

Not sure about any other churches, but I am a Reformed Baptsist pastor teaching through the Heidelberg in Sunday School...


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 17, 2006)

The church where I'm a member taught it every Lord's Day evening is 2005 with a few modifications.


----------

